# New Pen Styles



## kent4Him

If you could direct CSUSA to design and deliver a new style of pen, what would it be?

I personally would like to see more click pens.  I've had a number of customers that really like the click pen, but there is very little variation available.  I'd like to see Satin Nickle, Father Sing Click, thin european click.  Something else would be great.

So, what types would you like to see?  What variations from what is available now.


----------



## thewishman

Nice, quality click pens would be great! Especially if they were offered in chrome, Tn gold and other durable finishes.


----------



## woodpens

I get a lot of requests for click pens, but I am really embarassed to sell them the click pens I have in stock. I haven't ordered any in a long time, but I think they are PSI kits. Pretty sad pens.


----------



## Johnathan

Like I've said before, high-end pens are what I'm looking for and it would be nice to see a little more of a variety with them. I'd love to see some classic styles that do not have the Asian inspired flair, something along the lines of the Statesman. I love the look of the "Asian" pens, (Emperor, Lotus, Imperial) but not everyone does. To make clients happy I would love to see a nice variety of the high-end kits.

It would also be nice to have the great finishes to go with the smaller pens. Not everyone likes the "big" pens but the slimlines and Euros are not "high-end". Again, a nice variety to go with almost everyones tastes.[]


----------



## thetalbott4

I would have to say the click pen would be a good one. I made one kit and was disappointed. I would like one personally and am sure many others would as well. A well made mech pencil would be nice as well. The gent pencil is an embarassment. It rattles and works like a $.50 plastic thing.


----------



## Draken

I would (and have!) request letter openers which match the higher end pens.  This would make for some high end desk sets that executives would be all over.  If you'd like to see high end letter openers as well, be sure to let Nils know!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />I would (and have!) request letter openers which match the higher end pens.  This would make for some high end desk sets that executives would be all over.  If you'd like to see high end letter openers as well, be sure to let Nils know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Draken



Wait a minute... They do make letter openers to go with the Statesman...

[]






Fangar


----------



## Draken

Fangar,

Your custom job is one of the reasons why I think CSUSA should add letter openers like this to their product line.  I haven't yet investigated how much work that conversion took, but it still looks great.

Draken


----------



## chigdon

I would, and have, asked them to redesign the slimline pen.  I don't mean these 'improved' versions but totally start over and make a slim pen that is comporable with the Gentlemen's or even comparable with the Emperor, etc.  It would have to be a little bigger possibly but I get a lot of requests for smaller 'ladies' pens and I just can't sell a slimline and feel good about it.


----------



## Ligget

A good looking click pen made from quality components, approx size of comfort pen![]


----------



## nilsatcraft

Feel free to keep it coming. We're listening.


----------



## kent4Him

How about Artisan bands for the Titanium European's and Americana'a.


----------



## vick

Chrome plating would be one of the things I would love for them to offer.  Cheap with good wear properties.

My dream pen would be a gents style nib but have a single piece straight shank threaded insert for the cap (like el toro so I could leave off centerband without modification if desired) with a clip style that is condusive to Russ's invisible clip method (hole smaller than inside diameter of the cap.

I get goose bumps just thinking about it.


----------



## airrat

Some questions.  Do not most of these pens come from manufactuers in foreign countries or is it just the bag was made in  Taiwan?  Does CSUSA design their own and make them in Utah or contract them with an Asain supplier?  Does any of the major suppliers (PSI, CSUSA or Berea) make their own pens?

If they are all made by foreign companies that would explain part of Johnathans complaint.


----------



## DCBluesman

Tom - the kits are made in Taiwan.  None are manufactured in the US.  The designs for the new pens are typically being done by each company here in the US.  I think the reason for the Asian designs is that 1) they are distinctive and 2) they are in vogue.  Interestingly enough, these last few kits are really the first of the Asian motif.  The other strongly represented motif is the US Southwest.  Look at MANY of the centerbands.  Also, about a year and a half ago we had nothing in an Asian motif.  The new pens back then were all Euro-centric (Baron, Gentleman, Statesman, Olympia, etc.)  The tide will turn again, I'm sure.


----------



## Rifleman1776

ANYTHING that uses standard drill sizes. [)]


----------



## MarkRyan

I'd like to see something like the Americana Rhodium in a gel pen.  Also a larger diameter Americana Rhodium that would be between the sizes of the Gent and the Jr. Gent.  I like the ability to positively post the cap, but not have threads showing.  Friction tops just go flying when I start to write.


----------



## ken69912001

I too have requests for click pens but I dont want to sell them something cheap.


----------



## bonefish

Recently, I made a cartridge pen, using a .308 Winchester case, for the bottom barrel. 

I made it for a novelty, butI have been carrying and using this pen for the past few days, and the way it feels when you hold it and write with it, it is the most comfortable pen I have ever used.

Although at first glance, it looks like it would be awkward, the shape of the .308 case is what makes it so user friendly and easy to hold.

I would like to see a kit made to utilize cartridges, instead of having to fabricate parts from other pens.

I plan to make a wooden pen, turned in the shape of the .308 case for the bottom barrel.

Bonefish


----------



## bonefish

P.S.

I would also like to see the above mentioned kit designed to take the Parker type insert, instead of the Cross style.

I think the Parker gel type writes smoother.

Bonefish


----------



## gerryr

> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> <br />
> I would like to see a kit made to utilize cartridges, instead of having to fabricate parts from other pens.
> 
> Bonefish



Fabricate parts?  I've made a few dozen cartridge pens and haven't had to fabricate anything.  What did you have to make?


----------



## Daniel

I'm with Chris, the selecton in the large pen catagory is looking really good. I would like to see the small and medium size pens get upgrades as well. the finish selection has gotten good over the last couple of years. but a whole revamp of the look of the smaller pens makes a lot of room to explore.
low cost but strong finishes, like chrome, are also a good idea in my mind.
having said that I am already pleased with what I have been seeing. I know it can be a shock to see pen kits that rival new tool sets in cost. I could live without that myself. but given the choice of high prices or les selection, I will take the high priced kits


----------



## mrcook4570

Add my name to the list of those wanting a good quality click pen.  Also, perhaps a gent, jr gent, jr gent BP, executive, and a redesigned (see below) Americana RB/FP in chrome.  

And several good quality posting pens that use a friction fit AND look good when posted.  That flimsy little plastic piece in the Americana RB/FP is too unreliable.  I've never made a Ligero, so maybe it is different, but the El Grandes just don't look right when posted.  

Maybe a cigar that has something more durable (black titanium or rhodium) in place of the black (enamel?) parts.


----------



## kent4Him

How about a european kit that is similar to Montblanc's Voltaire collection?

http://www.bittner.com/pensDetail.aspx?Brand=montblanc&id=319&title=Mont%20Blanc&penType=Ball%20Pen


----------



## kent4Him

Maybe Sterling Silver or Stainless Steel finishes.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> 
> Maybe a cigar that has something more durable (black titanium or rhodium) in place of the black (enamel?) parts.



I agree.  Find a better material than the enamel.  It scratches way too easily.  Iâ€™ve had to replace parts of some Americana Rollerball before it got much use.


----------



## arioux

Hi,

For your info, Wood pen pro already has 2 cigar pen kit (platinum and to gold) with black chrome instead of black enamel.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I like the fittings and size of the classic Parker style pen. If fittings could be made to have choices of centerbands and or cap finnials or to make your own centerband, that would be terrific.If you could make a pressure fitting without the external centerband....oh the possibilities! Look at how versatile the slimline pen is....just by having choices of centerbands or to move them up or down or delete them. Not to mention the versatile fittings on the El Grande, Churchill and Ligero. You canchange the shape of the cap and post finnials and submerge the centerband to make a completely different lokg instrument.


----------



## arjudy

I would like to see CSUSA come up with a european style pen that looks exactly like their current one but utilizing a parker refill.  I know PSI has kits like this but they do not come in any high end platings.


----------



## kent4Him

I would like to move to the TN Gold for the european and americana, but I don't like the center band.  How about producing the artisan or other decorative center bands for the TN Gold and black titanium.


----------



## broitblat

There are a number of things I think I'd like (some of these we can probably already do with existing kits):

A pen the size and quality of the Jr Statesman but with simpler "graphics" (e.g. basic geometric shape) for the gold portions.

As above, A good/high end pen in a smaller size than the Jr Gent/Statesman

A pencil with a good sized eraser

A good quality round top roller ball/fountain pen.  I kind of like the PSI Designer RB/FP and the Churchill, but the Churchill looks cheap and the PSI is made cheap.

A round top version of a slimline that is not quite as slim. You could also think of this as a slimmer version of the euro with 7mm tubes, a narrow band, and upper and lower barrels of the same diameter, or a less slim presidential...

Other narrow and textured band options for the Euro.

More two-tone metal options (e.g. I like the combination of rhodium w/black ti) for other kits (can a less expensive version also be done with, say, chrome and gun-metal?).

How about some more clip options (not more themes, necessarily, but other shapes, patterns, etc.)

Is there such a thing a brushed/satin finish in black ti (or similar grey)?

Also, how about something done in black ti with gold accents

I suppose I could go on...


----------



## emackrell

My vote is hands down for a classier slender pen kit, preferably with a Parker gel refill.  Like the improved slimlines, but more so.  I like being able to customize the CB and play with the pen shape but the Cross refills do not inspire me. I'd like to be able to make slender pens as good looking and pleasing to write with as the Barons and Jr Gents.  
  As for the click pens, all the ones I've tried have pretty insubstantial (read: chintzy) click mechanisms. Are there any kits with good click mechanisms?  Perhaps a good metal click mechanism would make the pen too heavy or the kit too expensive -- I don't know.  But I haven't found the plastic click mechanisms to be very reliable. 

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## arjudy

I would like to see a click pen that actually works every time it is clicked.


----------



## mick

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />I get a lot of requests for click pens, but I am really embarassed to sell them the click pens I have in stock. I haven't ordered any in a long time, but I think they are PSI kits. Pretty sad pens.


Jim, have`you tried the new improved Flat Top American from Berea?
I've made several and they seem well made and feel more solid when clicking than some others I'VE seen.


----------



## johncrane

Everyone asks for click pens.It would be great if we cold buy a good quality click pen with highend platings in european and s/line style most off the click pens are pencils with not a big demand.just my 2cents worth.[]


----------



## tdmiller10

Is this a sticky and therefore open to suggestions?
If so, my dad mentioned wanting a Fountain Pen that could be refilled from the back end by screwing off the end and turning the pump. He wanted me to try to use two kits to do this, but perhaps someone else knows of a kit that can be made or perhaps has yet to be made. He told me that the WC American FP I made him was the first one he'd seen where you had to screw off the nib in order to refill the pump.


----------



## EeyorIs21

OK, lots of things I would like to see: 

A slim (not the current slim line) pen that takes a Parker style refill.

A BETTER CLICK

MORE PENCILS, maybe letter openers to, would allow option to offer great gift set(s)

More high-end plating options other than gold(like Stainless Steel or Rhodium) on more kits

More NIB choices(two-tone and solid 1 piece, not just gold, think Rhodium)

More clip shapes on more kits
Look at this Monteverde, I want to buy 1 just to pull it apart and see how much it compares to a Sierra: http://www.monteverdepens.com/jewelria_brown.html

More FOUTAIN PENS, especially if we could get something in a vanishing point, we can start with a twist action. Some current vanishing point fountains:
http://coloradopen.com/product/Pilot_Vanishing_Point_Kit_Black_with_Gold_Trim/Pilot_Vanishing_Point_Kit# OR http://www.penseller.com/pages/stipula.htm (the DAVINCI....VERY NICE)

Can we make a pen, or at least a mechanism that will take a Fisher Space Pen refill(the thick one that looks almost like a parker without the little plastic bit on the end,they already make a Cross type). Maybe some sort of click or something where you just post the cap on the end.


----------



## Snazzypens

I would love to see the higher quality pens in sterling silver 

I concur on a better click pens they are pathetic what I have tried


bye Toni


----------



## hughbie

my turn.........
click pens a must
more selection of middle of the road kits.  the people i deal with and sell too.....aren't $100 or more pen people.  pen kits in the $20 - $30 range.

i don't mind and kinda like turning slimlines except the centerbands.  to make any designs or showing off the woods...requires making a pen that looks like a wasp.  could we get more choices of center bands?  like some larger diameter ones.....in all plating choices?


----------



## rtrimyer

I would like to see a 7mm sized click pen, my wife like click pens, but does not like the ones that are 8mm and larger.


----------



## drayman

i definately aggree with the click pens/pencils, at the moment they are sÂ£Â£t. i would like to see stainless steel,   rhodium, and sterling silver on all kits. oh and proper dimensioned bushings. take care yall.


----------



## Fritz

More medium to high end pens. I sell a lot off Jr. Gents/Statesman and Jr. Emps. Would like to see more in this direction. The Retro is nice!

John Fritz


----------



## redfishsc

Smaller fountain pens and smaller parker-twist pens.


AND PENS THAT DO NOT REQUIRE TURNING A TENON THAT YOU HAVE TO GLUE A CENTER BAND TO. That is just plain stupid.


----------



## redfishsc

I know I was the last one to reply to this post, and that was two months ago, but I still would like to reiterate what I would LOVE to have available: 

A dependable, smaller style Parker twist pen (ie, smaller than the Americana but does not require turning a tenon)....

And smaller fountain pens that are screwcaps, like smaller versions of the Baron or JR Gent II. 

I have a LOT of ladies that want to buy my pens but they tend to think the fountains are too big. And I prefer to sell Parker-style pens over Cross, but there just isn't a good small Parker.


----------



## Daniel

I am all for the slim pens getting a work over. pens like the statesman, emperor, and lotus are great. and i would like to see some like ideas go into the smaller size pens. 
And Nils, thanks for listening, I know you do. I've seen the results in the catalog.


----------



## jrc

Can someone from Chins say click pen.  I know the can not say curly maple.  It comes out curry maple


----------



## Ligget

Pleada maka clicky pen in chroom![)][]


----------



## bitshird

You maka clicky pen dat no take closs lefill Prease, Ah So.


----------



## fafow

How about a pen/pencil combo like the teacher's pen?  One end a twist pen and the other a twist pencil?  And make it available for a choice between the .5mm and .7mm leads.  I got a request for this and am currently looking at taking two Carbera kits and a Schmidt pen cartridge.  My concern though is the thickness of the Carbera kit.  I would like it to be thinner for a woman's hand.


----------



## GaryMGg

Mmmmm, curried maple. [][}][]


----------



## Firefyter-emt

They don't even need to go that far... I have seen a kit I would like them to import from Daynacom already!


----------



## cdcarter

I like screw caps, but there's not enough middle ground between the hefties (e.g. Gent) and the flimsies (El Grande and to some extent Churchill -- design is ok but threads are too weak).


----------



## Mather323

Click Cigar!


----------



## bradbn4

Provide at least one durable style of plating for each pen.  I would like to always see chrome or something as durable, and I hope as expensive(cheap) of a finish.

Add more meat in the wood area - by this, more distance between the the brass fittings and the edge.  This way we don't have to paint, or colorize the brass tubes, and should reduce breakage for the "plastic" pens.  I think this might be good design consideration also for wood pens too.  Common tube size is a must - otherwise it becomes hard to square up the blank for turning.

Also, when the pen is sold, good photo's of the full pen, closeup of the tip, and cap, clip, for each plating.   I have ended up getting stuck with some - well, lets say - pens that really look bad because I could not tell 100% what the kit looked like.

Less plastic, more metal parts.

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------

